# Bosch motor - doesnt have full power



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

My gf has a 2021 Orbea Wild with the Bosch motor and recently she noticed it doesnt have the power it used to. Is there anything I should try or know about before taking it to a dealer?


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like it needs a software update. Only done at a dealer.............. I own the same bike and have had three updates, makes a huge difference.


----------



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

Are you on the latest update? Do you still have eMTB mode? 

Just got the bike back and they said it had several software error codes and Bosch had to send them a decoder for them to get into it. Claimed they fixed it by updating the firmware. But now the bike no longer has eMTB mode. It was replaced with Sport mode which has significantly less power than eMTB mode. Turbo feels the same. I thought the latest firmware added Touring+ and kept eMTB and all the other modes the same? 

I wonder if they just downgraded the firmware?


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

evan9r said:


> Are you on the latest update? Do you still have eMTB mode?
> 
> Just got the bike back and they said it had several software error codes and Bosch had to send them a decoder for them to get into it. Claimed they fixed it by updating the firmware. But now the bike no longer has eMTB mode. It was replaced with Sport mode which has significantly less power than eMTB mode. Turbo feels the same. I thought the latest firmware added Touring+ and kept eMTB and all the other modes the same?
> 
> I wonder if they just downgraded the firmware?


It needs to go back to the bike shop.
The current modes for the CX Performance Line (4th gen) are:
Eco
Sport / Tour / eMTB Lite (Trek) / MagicTour (Moustache) / Tour+ (MagicTour renamed for all brands)
eMTB
Turbo
Sport is an original, non-adaptive mode.
I know with Trek, you can specify which mode you want for the Sport "slot"
I've not heard of an update that removes eMTB.


----------



## Boxmonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

My wife's Orbea Wild was displaying an error code a few months back. Our closest Bosch Center is our local Trek dealer. The bike needed an update, and the dealer gave the option to update with emtb or to replace emtb with sport. My wife chose Eco, Tour, Sport, Turbo as she did not care for emtb mode.


----------



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

What is the difference between eMTB and Sport? There’s a few Trek dealers nearby, maybe I can get one to swap it back. Can you swap out Tour for Tour+?


----------



## Boxmonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

Emtb switches automatically between tour and turbo. Sport gives a constant power output that is between tour and turbo. I am unsure about swapping for tour plus, but the dealer should be able to tell you.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

evan9r said:


> What is the difference between eMTB and Sport? There’s a few Trek dealers nearby, maybe I can get one to swap it back. Can you swap out Tour for Tour+?


In the former Sport (non-adaptive 140% assist) slot above Eco, you can have eMTB Lite (140% to 250% assist), or Tour+ (60% to 340% assist).
In eMTB Lite, the assist ramps up fairly easily, whereas Tour+ makes you work for it.


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)

I’ve got a Trek Rail, my rides tend to be 2-4k vertical over 10-20 miles, generally it’s either up or down, not a lot of flats. I rarely use eco, fairly well split betweek tour+ and emtb, turbo mainly to take it easy on a couple of steep sections in the first mile out from my house. 

I have tried tour, tour+, emtb-lite in the tour slot, and like tour+ best. Emtb-lite was too close to emtb, tour+ feels more like what I expect emtb-lite to be like.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

markloch said:


> I have tried tour, tour+, emtb-lite in the tour slot, and like tour+ best. Emtb-lite was too close to emtb, tour+ feels more like what I expect emtb-lite to be like.


i would prefer a bit more adjustability. The gap in power from turbo down to emtb is a bit much, Also because eco is adjustale and tour plus is not my eco setting is slighly stronger than tour plus. Ideally i would like outputs of 100/75/60/45 not 100/60/30/35 that i seem to have,


----------

